# Jack Herer Outdoors



## Davidson0780 (Sep 21, 2021)

Just wanted to share


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Davidson0780 said:


> Just wanted to share


Nice Job
If you have not entered do Bud of Month
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/th...tember-lets-see-them-buds.79885/#post-1136824


----------

